# Google- Rifaximin for Irritable Bowel Syndrome? - Medscape



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Rifaximin for Irritable Bowel Syndrome?**Medscape*Because patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) can have alterations in bacterial bowel flora, antibiotic therapies have been proposed. To investigate whether antibiotic therapy is effective, industry-supported researchers randomized 1260 *IBS* *...*Who knew yeast could make us so sick?<nobr>Independent Online</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

